# Portafilter confusion



## mcbean (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi. Am new to this forum and new to world of the coffee machine.

I'm now the proud owner of a Gaggia Classic, bought from Amazon Warehouse, after reading a tip on this forum. Box was a bit dented but the machine is in perfect condition. Have stocked up on various Motta products from Cream Supplies, after other recommendations. Am waiting until a birthday in February to get a grinder, as no money left for January! Am enjoying my first attempts at pulling a shot of espresso and learning how to make microfoam. Using freshly ground coffee from a local cafe at the moment.

I'm a a bit confused about portafilters, ie bottomless or not and pressurised and non-pressurised baskets. Any advice would be gratefully appreciated.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

first thing is ditch the pressurised basket unless you plan on using pre ground. It's what comes as standard. It has the single hole on the bottom. Take out the plastic widget too and replace with a standard basket which can easily sourced.


----------



## mcbean (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks. Probably a silly question, but what difference does it make having a pressurised or non-pressurised basket? Having to use pre ground coffee at the moment, although it was freshly ground yesterday. Won't have a grinder until next month.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

mcbean said:


> Thanks. Probably a silly question, but what difference does it make having a pressurised or non-pressurised basket? Having to use pre ground coffee at the moment, although it was freshly ground yesterday. Won't have a grinder until next month.


The pressurised basket and widget produce a fake crema by forcing it through a small hole. It's there because the public generally know that espresso should have good crema. However, good crema comes from fresh beans ground at the time of use. A non pressurised basket allows for grind to be adjusted for the correct flow rate and extraction.


----------



## mcbean (Jan 23, 2014)

That's really helpful, thank you. I will get a standard basket when I get my grinder and will then experiment with the grind.

Is it easier to stick with the portafilter which comes with the machine as a novice? Have seen bottomless ones in some of the videos I've looked at.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Bottomless portafilters are handy as they can show up distribution errors but they can get pretty messy. You don't absolutely need one but most do buy them. Also handy to allow more clearance if using bigger cups. You can't split a shot tho.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I agree with the above bottomless porter filter, not essential but shows up a multitude of errors. It really improved my shots by doing just this.

Non pressurised baskets are definitely worth a purchase though.


----------

